# Question: International Shipping Customs Delays



## kolakidd (20/7/20)

Hi,

I've had a mod sitting in customs for 25 days. Fedex is claiming it's pandemic related delays. Just want to check if anyone else is having issues? 

They did screw up with submitting my importers code, which they have now done. I normally order a lot internationally every month, but this is the only thing I have ordered since lock down started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/7/20)

Yeah there is a a fair amount of delay with some couriers. 

DHL seems to be the least affected so far but it's still a couple of days extra. 

Resgitered post is about 4 weeks delayed based on the stuff I had ordered.

Not sure if they are holding parcels due to contents though but haven't had any issues on international with that as yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky (20/7/20)

I ordered on 3 March 2020, pending customs inspection since 1 July 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kolakidd (20/7/20)

Thanks for the info. Well I guess it’s just sit tight and wait. 

I have a DHL order inbound as well, will see what happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

I painted something for a friend and shipped it to him a year before covid was even heard of. My husband is a Chef and I went to the back of his kitchen to find some suitable cardboard. I chose a box without thinking that I cut up and Re shaped. It was spirit jelly. Box said highly flammable... It was at customs for neay a year

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## kolakidd (23/7/20)

So DHL is far slicker, far, far slicker. My package is already through customs.

Tip: I got hold of the guys at KHWmods, and they labelled the package not as vape, vaping, e-cigarette. I think it might have been charger components or electronic parts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (23/7/20)

Yeah ive been receiving packages with DHL without issues, perhaps 2 or 3 days longer delivery time but all in usually a week from hong kong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/7/20)

kolakidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had a mod sitting in customs for 25 days. Fedex is claiming it's pandemic related delays. Just want to check if anyone else is having issues?
> 
> They did screw up with submitting my importers code, which they have now done. I normally order a lot internationally every month, but this is the only thing I have ordered since lock down started.



@kolakidd ... Fedex is a balls up right now to the extent they disconnected their call centre ... one of my packages took 14 days to clear and still not even invoiced but has cleared customs

DHL i have had no delays during lockdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kolakidd (23/7/20)

So I called Fedex today and explained I had a package fly through customs with DHL. Her claim was that customs does not have enough people to unpack their containers and that Fedex is currently negotiating to hire temporary workers to do this, but that these workers need to do a Covid test before they start working. They have a different arrangement with customs to DHL.

Okay, so DHL then for me then for the foreseeable future!

Just to be clear. I'm not contributing here as a form of complaint and it still isn't a complaint and I have been polite to the call centre, because things are chaotic out there and businesses are all going through their own crisis. It would be completely disingenuous to be wining about an overdue package with all that is happening around us at the moment.

I haven't tried Aramex, I'll check with a small shipment at some point just to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/7/20)

kolakidd said:


> So I called Fedex today and explained I had a package fly through customs with DHL. Her claim was that customs does not have enough people to unpack their containers and that Fedex is currently negotiating to hire temporary workers to do this, but that these workers need to do a Covid test before they start working. They have a different arrangement with customs to DHL.
> 
> Okay, so DHL then for me then for the foreseeable future!
> 
> ...



What number did you call @kolakidd ? I spoke to someone in our logistics dept at work and they reckon fedex is in bad shape in sa ... not even a contact could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kolakidd (23/7/20)

Standard Toll Free number 08000 33339 then option 0, option 1, option 3. Hold for around 8-10 minutes. You enter your tracking number at option 3. They were offline for 2-3 days at one point, but they did pick up today. 

Honestly, from the way this poor call centre agent sounded today, I would say that assessment from your logistics dept. is true. 

I did get invoiced though, it's not reflecting on the tracking, but duties are reflected as paid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kolakidd (24/7/20)

My Fedex order arrived this morning, so the call possibly helped. DHL Also arrived, so for the time being DHL is definitely the better option.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/7/20)

Called this am and held on for the obligatory 10 mins, paid and magically my box is on a Fedex van as we speak

Reactions: Like 1


----------

